# khalifa city a.



## sparkles1988

Hi everyone. I'm moving to Abu Dhabi in 2 weeks to start a new job and my apartment is in khalifa city a. I was wondering if anyone could give me any info eg what it's like to live there etc. hope to hear some feedback. X


----------



## busybee2

make sure that any rental has a tawtheeq which is now a must, if you dont then will not be able to get a visa.


----------



## Sher12

i could give u feedback but too long to write here....sorry....in short depends where u are livin in khalifa city....

let me know if u need further help perhaps pm me or something..

cheers


----------



## sparkles1988

Hi thanks guys. My apartment is being supplied by the company I am going to be working for so I'm presuming its got what I need to get a visa. I will find out what part I'm staying in. All they have said so far is that I'm in khalifa city a. X


----------



## busybee2

make sure that you do get the tawtheeq as you wont be able to get a visa this is a new system they have just brought in, and some companies are not aware of this yet!!!

kca is made up mostly of villas, not flats (apart from at the pink shops) so if its an apartment within a villa, this is the exact thing that the government here is trying to get people to stop renting, as they are split villas and are subletting which are illegal. hence why they have brought on the need for the tawtheeq, which shows that the house has only 1 occupant etc and its not been rented to more than 1 family and is not overcrowded.. the way to see this is with any property if the bills are included then its a sublet or split and is illegal, and if there is no electric meter etc then it probably wont have the correct documentation. u still need to be aware even if the company states that it will be fine.... people have lost loads of money and have the hassle of being thrown out etc.... at short notice...


----------



## sparkles1988

Ok thank you for letting me know. I will check with my company that it has all the correct documentation.


----------

